# Wild Camping Spain



## pignuts (May 31, 2010)

Hi we found a fabulous wild camping site at the end of the Ebro Delta, half way between Barcelona and Valencia from the coast road N340  turn off at Amposta and follow signs for Sant Jaume on the TV3405 at Sant Jaume turn right on the TV3404 to els Muntells at T junction turn left to Els Muntells TV 3405 and follow signs for Eucalyptus beach you can either stay at the official campsite just off the beach or turn right before you get to the village and join the beach spit which runs for 10 Kms driving on the sand beware soft spots many campers stay overnight even though it is signposted no overnight camping great beach for Kite Surfing Sand Yachting  cockling fishing wildlife etc


----------



## n8rbos (May 31, 2010)

welcum to the site and thanx for the post

if your in spain is there any chance you could just ask at any eaterie what they do with their waste veg oil  i'm off to spain poss early next year and will be askin' round for wvo to put in me van, but would be nice to know what they do with it at mo thanx


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (May 31, 2010)

Hi Pignuts and a warm welcome to the site, hope you enjoy all that it offers.

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics:  http://http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------

